# Friday Watch



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I will be out of internet from today morning to Sunday, so here is my early "Friday watch" contribution..










It's completely different watch with this tan hirsch strap..isn't it? I wear it last two weeks without a break and I'm again in love


















Later afternoon I will switch to O&W Pilot because of travelling and drinking time..


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

That is a nice watch I love sub second dials.

So here is what I am wearing at the moment.










Just had a new battery fitted and now I have to set the moonphase. I just hope I can remember how to do it.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Titanium Samurai for me today. Had it on a strap before but it didn't feel very special. Bought the titanium bracelet and wow







Feels light for the watch size and site on the wrist very comfortably.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

hakim said:


> Titanium Samurai for me today. Had it on a strap before but it didn't feel very special. Bought the titanium bracelet and wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic. Hakim







.

As above but still on strap ( the strap is a bit hard on my delicate skin I must admit







). It is very light and what lovely design and finishing







. Bezel is the most positive I've toyed with.

I'm not a fan of divers but this is my second and should be my last







.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Airman 2000 for me:










I've been tempted to pick up a titanium Samurai. I've got a SS one, and I think it's fabulous, but it's too damned heavy on the bracelet to wear for long periods.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> Thanks for the pic. Hakim .
> 
> As above but still on strap ( the strap is a bit hard on my delicate skin I must admit ). It is very light and what lovely design and finishing . Bezel is the most positive I've toyed with.
> 
> I'm not a fan of divers but this is my second and should be my last












Never say that Ian







You never know what might come your way!











> Dave E Posted Today, 09:12 AM
> 
> Airman 2000 for me:
> 
> I've been tempted to pick up a titanium Samurai. I've got a SS one, and I think it's fabulous, but it's too damned heavy on the bracelet to wear for long periods.


Dave, try the titanium version. Its really light weight for the watch and yet still looks very cool


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im at home today...So Casio quartz diver for a change..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

from 1980


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I know this is really sad, but I'm wearng 2 watches at the moment - both need a bit of wrist time to get them going after a few days off.

Sinn 656 on left wrist and Seiko Samurai titanium on right (the Samurai is back on its bracelet - I agree with above post that this is where it belongs - a fantastic watch)...


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Strela 3017 (sorry about no pics - office IT security, can't access image shack!!)

Even with incorrect Strela hands, but Sekonda ones, it is a gorgeous watch







and good timekeeper.

Because I can't resist I also have with me - lunchtime changeover







- my recently received














3133 Strela









Both getting large amounts of wrist time.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got this big lump on today - first time in months that I've worn it


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

For me its this one..










Thanks JoT









Have a good weekend all..

Rich


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Prompted by the `Monster` thread elsewhere I`ve decided to wear this today









I much prefer it to the Seiko (which I have seen) but the lume is no where near as good, I don`t care, I just won`t wear it in the dark









*Orient M-Force CEX04001MO 200M Diver, 21J Auto*


















I am considering getting a SS Samurai sometime, I`m not too worried about the weight, I imagine it`s a lot lighter then the Citizen `Eco-zilla`


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

John must have great taste. Three of his ex-'s have made the cut so far







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

raketakat said:


> John must have great taste. Three of his ex-'s have made the cut so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good theme for a topic..'which ex-John watch you got on today'


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

I suddenly engaged brain and remembered that there was a (legal) way around the office's IT security.

This is todays choice


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's my choice today... received yesterday:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

swapped already 69 on bond now!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Something new (well, new to me) today. Bought myself an early 40th. birthday present this week









*1996 Rolex GMT-Master II on black NATO*










Lovely watch, rubbish picture. May have another go later when the light improves.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very well done Rich









Ive promised myself something like that for my 40th









Its a few years away though


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Going with the Zeno 440 today










Cheers Mal


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Marathon TSAR for me:










Cheers, Olly


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

BTW.....

Paul - what's the strap on your MarineMaster?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I was just going to say - Paul's taken the bracelet off his MM!

I'm wearing this at present - photo credit to former owner.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Rich,

I've got the GMT Master, they are lovely, although till it was serviced recently







my poljot automatic was a much better timekeeper.

Glad to see that you too play with straps on your Rolex - I have been admonished by a jeweller for not having mine on its oyster strap!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Paul - what's the strap on your MarineMaster?


Hi Olly - the strap on my Marinemaster is a Morrelato rubber jobbie that I modified with a hole punch we have here at work. A few more details can be seen here:

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=8745

The strap's very comfortable and suits the watch very well - it's got an Oris deployment clasp fitted which I'll have to do something about though









Mr C. - nice Tag Heuer







I'll give you a ring tonight/over the weekend but I'm still not over this bloody cold that I've had for the best part of 2 weeks!! However I hope I'll be better by next week so I'll try & pop up to see you soon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Tag Paul...Looks to be a big 'un?

Loads of lume on the hands and markers too


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Rolex GMT Masters and 40ths seems to go together - that's how/why I got mine......a late rather than "earlyt" present!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Nice Tag Paul...Looks to be a big 'un?
> 
> Loads of lume on the hands and markers too
> 
> ...


Tis 42mmish I believe. However doesn't look huge to me. It glows like a torch though


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> John must have great taste. Three of his ex-'s have made the cut so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's another







Day off, doing nothing but playing with watches.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Been wearing all week since getting in Tuesday:










Thanks and have a great weekend

deano


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > John must have great taste. Three of his ex-'s have made the cut so far
> ...


You`re right there Jason, I was wondering what `Theme` to come up with for The Saturday Watch, how about....

*'Which ex-Jot (or other forum members) watch`ve you got on today?' *


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Black/yellow Wademan.









D.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Mine is a Le Cheminant, fitted with a Unitas 6300 movement.

Simple little thing but a great timekeeper.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Tissot Tissonic F300 for me....I love this watch's shape







... and it has a battery









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Laco Diver today.


----------



## justinp (Jul 8, 2005)

A few watches arrived the other day...

Wearing this one (dings and all it's still a pleasure to wear)










Hoping to get this one (well, both of them) fixed up ASAP


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

justinp said:


> Hoping to get this one (well, both of them) fixed up ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be allowed...another person collecting these fine electronic watches.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I have noww changed to this...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Another of Johns ex's







for me tonight.










MIKE


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> John must have great taste. Three of his ex-'s have made the cut so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 with yours









Ian the Ti samurai looks great on a tan Hirsch Liberty strap


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Nato strap for me too,










Mark, nice chronograph. looks in splendid condition.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Had the war horse Seiko kinetic on for a couple of days now.









It was looking a bit shabby so I got my polishing stick out.









No picture (I'm on the Linux box and my pics are on Billy box) but take it from me, it's very shinny.























Good watch, nice bracelet.


----------

